# Unexpected Indicator Light



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

I had an unexpected indicator light illuminate in the Tach yesterday.
It took me a few minutes to figure out what it was for because, by coincidence, it came on as I was lowering the window.
The symbol looks like a car viewed straight on from the front, with a big screw sticking out of the side of the car. I was wondering; what the heck has that got to do with the windows?
Then it dawned on me, the big screw looked like a fuel cap, so I pulled over and checked, and sure enough the attendant hadn't secured the cap properly when I fueled up a couple hours earlier.
I tightened the fuel cap, and after making a few stops and restarting the car a couple times, the light went out.
This light doesn't illuminate when the ignition is turned on, so this was the first time I had ever seen it. The owners manual shows this light in the instrument cluster diagram, but does not list it in the description tables.
I seem to recall some discussion about the MIL light coming on if the gas cap wasn't properly tightened, so I'm not sure if all Eos have the indicator I observed yesterday. 
If this light appears on your instrument cluster, you now know what it is for.
*Eos Fuel Cap Indicator Light*








Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 4:40 PM 3-25-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Unexpected Indicator Light (just4fun)*

Interesting observation.
The number one cause of customers bringing a car to a dealership with a "Check Engine Light" (or, Malfunction Indicator Light, or Emissions Light) illuminated is a loose gas cap. I guess VW have decided to dedicate a special warning lamp to this exact problem, in an attempt to eliminate these unnecessary trips to the dealership. Good for them.
Michael


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Unexpected Indicator Light (PanEuropean)*

Now, what would of made better sense perhaps would of been to incorporate that indicator into the gas gauge...








Craig


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Unexpected Indicator Light (Roku)*

Craig:
That is a superb idea.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Unexpected Indicator Light (Roku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roku* »_Now, what would of made better sense perhaps would of been to incorporate that indicator into the gas gauge...








Craig

That would have made it's association a lot more oblivious. 
Kevin


----------



## sethworld (Mar 10, 2007)

of course the odds of anyone noticing a little light on the gas lid is low. I rarely even look at it while I am opening it and closing it.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (sethworld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sethworld* »_of course the odds of anyone noticing a little light on the gas lid is low. I rarely even look at it while I am opening it and closing it. 

Not certain if you misunderstood, or if you were making a humorous quip.
But Craig meant the indicator light would be better positioned in the fuel gauge, rather than in the tach.
*As suggested here:*








Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 6:00 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the repositioning idea


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

I do not agree it is better on the cap. If you put it on the cap itself, you have only one opportunity to notice it at each refuel. If you were in a hurry and missed it, you'd go until your next refuel before seeing it again. Being on the dash provides for more opportunity to warn that there is something amis.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

Bummer thoug that this in not the likely cause for my check engine light being on. I'll check my cap anyway, but it would be nice if the check engine light was not so generic, especially with the opportunity to display additional info on the MFID. I can't imagine it would be difficult to engineer.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_I do not agree it is better on the cap. 

Just to clarify for everyone, I don't believe a suggestion was ever made to position the indicator light on the *fuel cap*. 
The fact there is a dedicated indicator light for a loose fuel cap is great, it eliminates one function from the MIL light.
However a suggestion was made that a more appropriate location for light would be in the fuel gauge on the instrument cluster, rather than displyed in the tachometer.
*Current Indicator Location and Suggested New Location*









Hope this clears up any misunderstanding of the suggestion.
Kevin


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Kevin, thanks for your efforts and images restating my idea - which btw I thought was a very simple one liner. Don't know how it got changed but reminded me of the rumor mill - you know one person tells another something like - "blah, blah, blah - pass it on" and by the time it gets back to the original person it's something totally different.
LOL
Craig


----------

